# Major Issue with Mouse in Cubase



## Pingu (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm using Cubase 7.5 in Win7 x64. I've really only just started using it today, and am discovering a massive problem with the mouse. A few minutes into using the program click and drag will suddenly stop working, right throughout the program. So, for instance, I can no longer scroll down the Cubase main page by clicking on the bar at the right-hand side; values (on absolutely everything, including all plugins) can only be altered with the mousewheel; I can't grab the markers on the timeline to move them. Inside the MIDI grid editor I can still enter notes with the pencil tool, but I can't use the selection tool to grab a bunch for copying and pasting; and clicking on the keyboard down the left of the MIDI-grid no longer causes it to play a note. 

I can't think that I've done anything to trigger this. It goes away if I close Cubase and reopen it, but comes back after a few minutes. Unless I can sort this Cubase is essentially useless. Is it a problem that anyone else has seen?


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 18, 2014)

What kind of mouse are you using? If it's a mouse that requires drivers, that's probably your problem.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 18, 2014)

jamwerks @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> What kind of mouse are you using? If it's a mouse that requires drivers, that's probably your problem.



Hmm - maybe. Surely all mice require drivers - it's just a case of whether you have to install them or whether they're class compliant, and thus already in Windows. In this case I can't remember whether I noticed the machine install anything the first time I plugged the wireless dongle in, but I certainly didn't have to manually install them. I'll check that out as a possibility by plugging it into a new machine.

I don't think the mouse is the problem anyhow, since it still seems to interact with Cubase just fine in every other respect. I can still click on stuff to select it, double clicking and right clicking still do what they should - I just can't grab stuff and drag it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Very, very odd.

I have nothing else to comment really, other than it has never happened to me.
Granted, i dont think i've ever tried scrolling with the bar though. I'm a wheel man.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 18, 2014)

Pingu @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Unless I can sort this Cubase is essentially useless.



What makes you think Cubase is the problem here? Without doing anything to and with Cubase, have you tried plugging your old mouse to see if the same behavior occurs? Does this happen with multiple projects? Have you rebooted?


----------



## tokatila (Sep 18, 2014)

I had the same problem, the culprit was the left button of the mouse.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 18, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Pingu @ Thu Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I can sort this Cubase is essentially useless.
> ...



That's just it - I don't know whether Cubase is the culprit - I was just hoping someone had seen the problem before. 

When it happens the mouse still works fine in every other part of Windows, and with other applications. I also share it across my network, using Synergy, and it still works just fine on my two slaves. If I restart Cubase it works again for a while, then suddenly doesn't, and I haven't identified anything that I've done to cause the switch.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 18, 2014)

I've had a mouse that would suddenly start studdering across the strings when I was working (I can't remember if it was just in Cubase). I swapped mice with my slave and I never had any issues with it.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I swapped the mouse and keyboard, made sure they had brand new batteries, but still got the same issue. I feel it's definitely a Cubase bug now, since the mouse can still click and drag windows around the workspace, but click and drag no longer interacts with Cubase in any way.

I discovered that the problem happens if I use the keyboard in any way. I discovered this when I drew in a note at the wrong pitch, using the mouse, and used the arrow keys to nudge it up. Immediately the mouse ceased to work properly. I restarted Cubase a few times, and confirmed that any use of the keyboard - even keys with no meaning to Cubase - caused the problem. I supposed it's still possible that it's a driver issue, but it is _only_ Cubase where the mouse stops working. Everything else I have open interacts with it just fine.


----------



## JFK (Sep 27, 2014)

Pingu @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> Well I swapped the mouse and keyboard, made sure they had brand new batteries, but still got the same issue. I feel it's definitely a Cubase bug now, since the mouse can still click and drag windows around the workspace, but click and drag no longer interacts with Cubase in any way.
> 
> I discovered that the problem happens if I use the keyboard in any way. I discovered this when I drew in a note at the wrong pitch, using the mouse, and used the arrow keys to nudge it up. Immediately the mouse ceased to work properly. I restarted Cubase a few times, and confirmed that any use of the keyboard - even keys with no meaning to Cubase - caused the problem. I supposed it's still possible that it's a driver issue, but it is _only_ Cubase where the mouse stops working. Everything else I have open interacts with it just fine.



I have the same problem! It started up when I switched to 7.5.3 from 7.0.4. And, it remains unsolved.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 27, 2014)

Not enough info IMO.

USB or PS/2?
Wireless?
Manufacturer?

There are times I think of going back to using PS/2 ports. Everything is USB and to me that's always inviting issues.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 27, 2014)

kitekrazy @ Sat Sep 27 said:


> Not enough info IMO.
> 
> USB or PS/2?
> Wireless?
> ...



Sorry, you're quite right. Wireless, USB from Logitech.

I may have got to the bottom of the problem, which I think is down to Synergy. I have Synergy set up to start when I start my machine, so it runs as a background process. Yesterday I discovered that if I close it down, then start it as an application instead, the problem doesn't happen in Cubase. 

The problem is that Synergy is far less stable like this. There are frequent occasions where the mouse pointer suddenly refuses to move from my main machine for a few seconds. Also, this morning, the problem with Cubase didn't happen anyway, even with Synergy running as a process, so it may be that this wasn't what cleared up the problem yesterday. I'll have to do more experimenting.


----------

